# Prefrences, new window or same page?



## Trix (Aug 9, 2015)

Just a random question, when you go to a website with links, do you prefer the links to open in a new window, or in the same page?


----------



## Dorymae (Aug 9, 2015)

Trix said:


> Just a random question, when you go to a website with links, do you prefer the links to open in a new window, or in the same page?



Most of the time, same window different tab. However if it is something I will be using, a lye calculator for instance, then I open in a new window but only because I use two monitors so I can drag it onto the other monitor so I can still see everything.


----------



## commoncenz (Aug 9, 2015)

Same window, different tab for me. Just the way I've always done it.


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 9, 2015)

New tab the vast majority of the time.  I'm very accustomed to right clicking on a link and choosing which I want.  If I'm doing a lot of research I will use new windows to help categorize all the information and links.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 9, 2015)

Depends on what it is - an internal link on a site, same tab. External link, new tab. New window - never!


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 9, 2015)

Always a new tab, I hate having to navigate away from a page I'm reading just to check out a link.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 9, 2015)

Are you talking about from a design standpoint? My two cents if you're talking about how to set up a page, go with *The Efficacious Gentleman*'s advice. Links within your site to the same page, external links to a new tab.

Not everyone is familiar with new tabs and if they click on a link that does something confusing they're more likely to leave your page. Conversely anyone who is comfortable with new tabs knows how to open them manually if they choose. Of course this all depends on your audience etc etc...

When I'm surfing though, it's usually tabs as far as the eye can see!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 9, 2015)

Same window, new tab.  I have a gazillion tabs open all the time.


----------



## Trix (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks guys! So avoid new windows at all costs! Got it


----------



## Dahila (Aug 9, 2015)

New tab in home, in work I have to open new window, I am on IE there.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 10, 2015)

Same window new tab


----------



## Trix (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks guys, I changed somethings on mine and had thought it was opening in a new tab, but was told new window. Was checking if people are okay with that or if I should change it again....thanks once again you guys for taking the time to reply!


----------



## harrietrosie (Sep 3, 2015)

Same as what everyone else has said, if it's the same site then same tab but if it's a new site then a new tab. Also, from your point of view, if you're sending people somewhere else and getting them to leave your site, definitely have it open in a new tab so that your website is still open for them. If it's your own site you're talking about, the last thing you want to do is send them somewhere else and have them forget about you!


----------



## Trix (Sep 5, 2015)

harrietrosie said:


> Same as what everyone else has said, if it's the same site then same tab but if it's a new site then a new tab. Also, from your point of view, if you're sending people somewhere else and getting them to leave your site, definitely have it open in a new tab so that your website is still open for them. If it's your own site you're talking about, the last thing you want to do is send them somewhere else and have them forget about you!



Thbak you harrietrosie! I dont know why that last sentence made me laugh.

It is amaliaslog.com, the whole point really is the suppliers page, as i wanted to make it as easy as possible for anyone in their 'real cosmetics diy' journey to find what they need wherever they are in the world.

was also working on a database of the products so that it is even easier for ppl to find what they want at the right price, but my computer decide to start crashing on me....so until later.
Once again habks for the feedback


----------

